# How to fight your flashlight buying addiction



## Fuchshp (Aug 18, 2017)

In some threads and PMs I got the impression that a lot of us are tired of addictively buying new flashlights. Yes, it is an addiction. 

I sold all my flashlights. I did not keep even one. It's a relief. I placed orders for three HDS lights though (200 HiCRI Rotary, 200 High Noon, 250 Tactical). My plan is to keep the one I like most and get rid of the other two. Once that's done and everybody received the stuf they bought from me I'll lock myself out of my CPF account. 

Before we flew off to the UK to pass our summer holidays I read a book that helped me a lot with this decision. It's Leo Babautas book "Focus". There's a free edition on his website (if you can read a book on a screen).


----------



## stone239 (Aug 18, 2017)

Just lay down and enjoy it. [emoji846]


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 18, 2017)

Impulsive, uncontrollable spending can be a destructive addiction. Enjoying a hobby is quite a different affair. Most of us have wives who remind us of the distinction. I have a small number of lights that I acquired within my means and I enjoy them thoroughly.


----------



## Roger Sully (Aug 18, 2017)

If you can find a way to make money and have fun it's a bonus. I started out with a hobby and started selling lights to cops! Of course it's hard to recommend a light without knowing your product....so you end up buying 1 of each for research purposes..


----------



## richbuff (Aug 18, 2017)

"How to fight your flashlight buying addiction"

Instead of "fighting", better for me was to get into "recovery" mode for my addiction. The first step for me was to admit complete defeat, because fighting the addiction clearly did not work.
Regularly attending Flashoholics Anonymous meetings, then doing the remaining 11 steps of the program of recovery of Flashoholics Anonymous will rarely result in failure to recover.

When I was ready to admit that any and all easily imaginable remedies always resulted in failure, I was ready to do the program of recovery of Flashoholics Anonymous.

Luckily, for me, total abstinence was not required. Just like food, I am able to control and enjoy eating food and I am also able to control and enjoy my flashlights, once I got into the program of action of recovery. 
Before I did so, I was not able to control and enjoy either; I had lost all my power of control.


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 18, 2017)

I recognized the addiction early. It was actually quite easy for me, but I can see how it can get out of hand for others. There are so many great ones out there but like anything, moderation is key.

1) I first recognized that flashlights are tools for seeing in the dark, they aren't shelf queens, they aren't irreplaceable they aren't exotic...well for my uses anyway. Once I define something for a specific use, limits come into place. 

2) I defined the parameters, one tool for each need and it has to be either AA or AAA. It has to be neutral white or better for CRI. It has to have no PWM.

3) Then price limits come into play and I search for the best performer for the dollar.

4) Then I defined the scope, one headlamp, one tactical, one pocket/keychain, one thrower, one modded, one old school (which I already had). 

These definitions really narrow down the choices and really, there is not another light out there that I need or want. All the lights I have fit and fulfill a specific possible trigger. My result is what you see below. 



I still come here to look and see what is the latest hub-bub..but as far as acquisitions go, I can't find a void to fill...so the impulse leaves.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 18, 2017)

You know that feeling, right?

Having something in the mail...


----------



## saypat (Aug 18, 2017)

most likely it is an addiction. I am very level headed, doesn't matter. I have over 100 lights now. I spent maybe < $2500. I have finally quit for the most part. I mean what does a new light do that one of my others doesn't?

waiting for something in the mail is exciting, I agree.

I could not get rid of all my lights .... maybe keep 10 at the most would be doable.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 18, 2017)

I confess that it can sometimes feel like a problem. So many lights with different batteries, and now and then I don't find the light I want to use for the moment. And where is the spare cells to bring with me? Somewhere in some other light?... 
Several times I have tried to limit my collection byt thinking: if I had to choose only ONE flashlight, which would it be? I can make that decision. But only one light can't fulfill my needs. Then I continue: if I had to choose only TWO? And THREE...FIVE...TEN...TWENTY. And every time I come to that conclusion that I don't succeed with these kind of attempts.

BUT: I am going to get rid of several lights I have no need of, for example when I have different lights who are too similar to justify keeping both. Or when I don't use an outdated model because I have got a new better.


----------



## Slumber (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder Fuchshp. I don't own much, but still aspire to own less. 

"Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away."


----------



## ven (Aug 18, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> You know that feeling, right?
> 
> Having something in the mail...




:naughty:

Thing is, torches are no too bad, well compared to cars, watches and even knives/ guns. All are tools, all fun and interesting to research and collect for many(money allowing with all of them). No one is perfect, just enjoy the ride if its budget or custom, as long as fun is being had and getting used to help justify............life is too short to get hung up on regrets. The question is, what would take the place of this hobby/interest............could it be more addictive,costly etc. 

For me other than tools, i enjoy reading up on here, posts/threads etc . So it all plays a part in my interest Although i have thinned the herd, dont buy as many as i did a bit back. Now i am more select and have been for a while, specific choices for specific applications(size/UI/led/CT etc). Even all these years on, my interest has never waned and feel as passionate and interested as ever. 

There will always be lights outside of my budget..........many lights! but it does not stop me reading up and drooling over others pics of them I have been content for a while, but still feel the need now and then to broaden my collection.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 18, 2017)

Why would I want to fight this? It's a hobby, not an addictive habit that is taking control over my life. I'm not draining bank accounts and cashing in kids' college funds to support it. I still pay all my bills on time and can afford food for my family.. so why should it stop? No one complains, about this or my knives, guns, tools, computer stuff, blu-ray collection, etc. 

I'm sure others out there DO have a problem.. they ARE spending uncontrollably and in a destructive manner.. but I think it is rather presumptuous to state that "a lot of us" have this problem.


----------



## Keitho (Aug 18, 2017)

Good thoughts, Fuchshp. I often need to remind myself that I can't use more than 4 lights at one time , and that my mini "library" of 6 EDC lights gives me plenty of choices, along with the other lights scattered around my life in specific spots for specific purposes (cars, work, etc.). I like the technical aspect of the hobby, and it allows me to give great gifts to people who don't think they want or need a[nother] light. For example, I'll be giving some high-CRI keychain lights to the inspectors that work for me this year at Christmas. They'll appreciate the anodize color and the initials that I'll engrave more than the high CRI light, and I'll enjoy knowing how much tech is making their jobs easier and maybe even slightly more enjoyable.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2017)

Addiction?

Pffft, I can quit anytime.


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 18, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> You know that feeling, right?
> 
> Having something in the mail...



If the feeling of expectation is greater than the feeling of having, I'd agree that some introspection is necessary. One light in the pocket is greater than two in the mail.


----------



## eh4 (Aug 27, 2017)

Get one that's practical and reliable, that you really like, where you get that confirmation dopamine kick everytime you use it, and carry it all the time.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 27, 2017)

The first one is too many. Each one after is never enough.

- flashaholics anonymous


----------



## wjv (Aug 28, 2017)

>>> How to fight your flashlight buying addiction

I usually just buy another lever-action rifle instead. . .


----------



## Keitho (Aug 28, 2017)

wjv said:


> >>> How to fight your flashlight buying addiction
> 
> I usually just buy another lever-action rifle instead. . .


No way, revolvers scratch the itch much better!


----------



## richbuff (Aug 28, 2017)

wjv said:


> >>> How to fight your flashlight buying addiction
> 
> I usually just buy another lever-action rifle instead. . .





Keitho said:


> No way, revolvers scratch the itch much better!


Magnum semi-auto pistol works, too. Grizzly 45 Win Mag gets my vote. 



--------------
If it is too light weight to do bicep curls, then it is not too heavy to hip holster edc.


----------



## Boko (Aug 30, 2017)

It's easy to give up buying torches. I should know, I've done it lots of times.
(Apologies to Mark Twain.)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 31, 2017)

Purchasing lights from only one manufacturer helps, but it's not a cure. 

~ Chance


----------



## jorn (Aug 31, 2017)

Just invest in some top shelf fishing gear. Got four shimano stella and one shimano lesath this summer, and now i cant afford any more lights


----------



## rayman (Aug 31, 2017)

I do what some in here already mentioned to conquer this addiction of buying new flashlights every week --> I only have one light for a specific task.

That's the theory, the pratice looks a little bit different ;-), but I think it works quite well. I have a decent amount of flashlights but when I don't use one I will usually sell it or give it away if it doesn't a personal value for me. I sometimes cheat myself by finding new purposes. And I often find myself looking for new flashlights but that's also my way of staying up to date.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Aug 31, 2017)

I am just trying to enjoy the process. I like to do a lot of research before I buy in order to make a quality informed decision, but sometimes you just have to see it for yourself.

If all your bills are paid, and you have saved for the future, then why not?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 31, 2017)

Good choice on the HDS - I would also buy this one in case I would like to have only one flashlight. But I would also need one small flashlight for EDC (I like the SF Sidekick, not the smallest one but it's my EDC right now). And of course a headlamp for hiking .

I had a small collection of flashlights few years ago, then I sold all of them. And now the "addiction" is coming back recently. I wish I didn't sell some of those flashlights (especially Surefire) :-/. I think it's okay to buy flashlights just for a "collection" - as long as you enjoy it and you are spending only a small/reasonable part of your savings/income, so that you don't really regret it. And I am trying to buy items that are more likely to keep their value and I can sell them again if I get bored.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 31, 2017)

Focus on knives.


----------



## SIGINT-228 (Sep 6, 2017)

Something about a well-engineered piece of gear that functions well and can take a beating...like a classic Sig Sauer P series pistol. That's why we can't stop acquiring, and then when we can't acquire anymore we shift to drooling over.

SIGINT


----------



## ven (Sep 6, 2017)

rayman said:


> I do what some in here already mentioned to conquer this addiction of buying new flashlights every week --> I only have one light for a specific task.
> 
> That's the theory, the pratice looks a little bit different ;-), but I think it works quite well. I have a decent amount of flashlights but when I don't use one I will usually sell it or give it away if it doesn't a personal value for me. I sometimes cheat myself by finding new purposes. And I often find myself looking for new flashlights but that's also my way of staying up to date.




Same here, just a flashlight for each task.......................i seem to generate new tasks every week, i have around 100 tasks on the go right now.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 6, 2017)

I somehow haven't bought that many lights this year. And I hope to keep it that way. I've the lights that suit me, and some more. Plus, most of the newly released lights don't attract me. 
Even trying to downsize a little bit, but the market is small in Europe. So finding buyers isn't that easy.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 10, 2017)

When I chose my user name/handle a decade ago, it wasn't an accident or a joke; hobbies can really suck you in.

A few months ago I liquidated a giant lot of electronics and flashlights for pennies on the dollar.
I lost a lot of money in the sale but the rush of having it all gone in one fell swoop was worth it to no longer have the burden hanging over me. 

And you know what?
All that stuff?

I don't miss it at all.

Any flashlights/lanterns I acquire now are customs, and they are both very few and very far between. 

A good way to remind one's self of this is to go away from computers, electronics, hobbies, toys...on a multi-day camping trip or other outing/adventure.
It helps reset the mind to what you really need.

I'm still far from where I wish to be.

My favorite quotes from this thread so far:

"Impulsive, uncontrollable spending can be a destructive addiction. Enjoying a hobby is quite a different affair."

"You know that feeling, right? Having something in the mail..."

"Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away."

"If the feeling of expectation is greater than the feeling of having, I'd agree that some introspection is necessary."


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 10, 2017)

Beats spending money on methamphetamine.


----------



## degarb (Sep 10, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> I recognized the addiction early. It was actually quite easy for me, but I can see how it can get out of hand for others. There are so many great ones out there but like anything, moderation is key.
> 
> 1) I first recognized that flashlights are tools for seeing in the dark, they aren't shelf queens, they aren't irreplaceable they aren't exotic...well for my uses anyway. Once I define something for a specific use, limits come into place.
> 
> ...



I think you are on right track. You define the useful task, understanding eye cone/rod ratio, minimum lux needed for task, ideal/minimum runtime, necessary form factor, and best available lpw led/highest efficiency driver, highest density power source with protection (smart charger in fireproof tin), and best heatsink. 

The wasted money is buying any light that falls down in a single spec. No matter how much you want to love a light, you can't if just below needed lux, or it dies an hpur before workday ends, the led burns out due to too high drive level, the tint is green or purple. It lacks a scratch proof anti reflective lens. 

Apart from wasting money on cheap lights, money (lots of time and money) will be spent learning what you really need. 

Now, there are lights out there that should be 100 range lights, with price tags into the hundreds that have me scratching my head, wondering who is stupid enough to buy. Probably more laziness, combined with good jobs, that allows the $800 device that sells with lower specs than the $150 alternative.


----------



## degarb (Sep 10, 2017)

I am now happy with my work lighting, feeling this issue finally solved after 30 years of struggling. However, the edc struggle for anything close to a worklight spec, is far from over. . My HR20 offers half the needed lux or runtime needed to replace my worklights. And this is a 20mm xpl hi. Infinitely dimming cc (claimed). . But unless battery capacity doubles, i do not expect any improvement in the next 10 years.


The other thing to add, is thinking small can cost a bundle of money. This applies to so many areas in life. For my corded worklights, i wasted thousands, until I popped out $350 for my first 130k lumen light: and then my spirit was satisfied, because I finally found the final work light. Now, anything under 80k lumens is a nightlight.


----------



## Keitho (Sep 10, 2017)

I like that technique, dgarb--hope that a 1x18650, 1,000 lumen headlamp like the HR20 will replace a 130,000 lumen work light! You won't need to feed that flashlight buying addiction for 10 years, or a lot more! :twothumbs

I'm going to be smiling all day, picturing wearing 130 HR20's on my head...I'd better do some neck exercises!


----------



## scs (Sep 10, 2017)

See through the marketing and realize that with very few exceptions that new light isn't really better than the last.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 11, 2017)

For online purchasing addicts: 

Use strong passwords at places you buy from and don't write them down. 
Log out when done.

It'll be such a pitb to log back in, ask for new password, reset/confirm the password and all that just to purchase a flashlight you'll just stop.

For store purchase addicts:
That's a tough on there... I'll let you know if I ever figure that one out.


----------



## ven (Sep 11, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> For online purchasing addicts:
> 
> Use strong passwords at places you buy from and don't write them down.
> Log out when done.
> ...




Like that mr fixer! Stores are pretty easy as well, just dont take the wallet..................no money=no buying


----------



## KhazukX (Sep 11, 2017)

I think this "addiction" is much harder for new hobbyists like myself. Help... 

Kidding aside, I agree with @Woods Walker. Anything is better than drug addiction.


----------



## degarb (Sep 11, 2017)

The eye can only be tricked, if the brain is blind.


----------



## degarb (Sep 11, 2017)

It has been famously asked, "if a tree falls in a forest, does it make a sound?" Who cares, as there are no real world implications? The important question is, "If an object is lit and no one is looking at it, is it really illuminated?" This question has huge implications for the user and the Planet.


----------



## degarb (Sep 11, 2017)

scs said:


> See through the marketing and realize that with very few exceptions that new light isn't really better than the last.



I gave up on brick and mortar years ago. You will waste money. A check list of specs and a return policy. 

Buying my next phone on this principle seems harder. There are more essential phone specs, and not one phone that meets them all. Thus, always dissatisfaction. 

And yes, if someone makes fixed lighting that breaks the 150lpw and 80k lumen, if a flashlight reaches mid 200lpw at 10 hr 500 lumen range, I will need to upgrade. Because it ain't abour seeing, but seeing well, when safety, money, and well being is at stake. 

Though I have zero hope for phone specs. My 1999 pentium 166 with 96 meg of ram on windows 98 could fly circles around a modern Android phone. Voice recognition way better. Though very little video. Uptime secret with win 98 was, mscinfig, resource meter under 23 percent, stay alive, no usb, and preventative reboot once a day. My shutdown and reboote time was 18 seconds. Today, it takes over one or two minutes on an octacore. And pages load slower than in dialup days, if you knew how to use Opera and a dialup accelerator.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tell your wife.


----------



## Rstype (Sep 11, 2017)

It's bad.... even while driving I look at the signs telling me a "rotary" up ahead and I think hds systems rotary light.
whats been working for me is one in one out. If I buy one then one has to go. I'm down to the few I treasure so it's been keeping me mostly at bay.... but then again one more can't hurt right ?


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 11, 2017)

scs said:


> See through the marketing and realize that with very few exceptions that new light isn't really better than the last.



I have skipped a few purchases because I realize I already have a light that is very similar. I also don't want to have to buy a new high output IMR battery to go with a new light when I already have a bunch of good 18650's already.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 11, 2017)

Having NO money helps


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 11, 2017)

I sell stuff off. Some lights more than once. Yes I lose some money that way but I'm out WAY less money than I would be if I had a bunch of flashlights sitting around. I'm not a collector and I'm not loaded so if I don't love something or it's not getting used it gets sold. THEN....when I realize I can't live without it....I may get it again knowing full well that it's here to stay. But I'm an idiot so don't listen to me.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 11, 2017)

ven said:


> Like that mr fixer! Stores are pretty easy as well, just dont take the wallet..................no money=no buying



Wife goes to store without me..... issue resolved. 

I have an issue with eating too much ice cream.
I asked the Mrs to buy me a carton of mint chocolate chip every week. She says "but you don't like mint chocolate chip".. I reply "exactly"... she responds "want to go to sprawl mart with me?" I reply "only if you make me stay away from the flashlights"... to which she replies (knowing that aint gonna happen) "I'll see you when I get back".


----------



## ven (Sep 11, 2017)

Excellent , that is team work! 

My weakness is the interweb, too easy to read up on things and think " oooooooooo i need that" . Luckily I am not heavily into knives(have a handful and thats it). I am a bit of a gadget guy, luckily past the cheap chinese stuff of years back. Fairly under control i think right now, UK stores make it super easy to walk past their flashlights without picking any up.......................because they are *beep* :laughing: 

Survival/camping type shops are not that easy to walk out of empty handed.......................again none local= money saved.

From days past where you had to go into a bank or draw money out, feels like you are actually spending money (physically). Now with cards and interweb shopping, no cash is seen..............does not feel like spending money at times which does not help!


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 12, 2017)

Since I have multiple torches that fit a handful of basic needs/scenarios, a desire to buy another torch rarely bubbles up. However, if I do get an urge, I will check out the latest torches and possibly start planning the next purchase, but then I remember how much has been lost by the thousands (millions?) of people impacted by the recent hurricanes (specifically, Harvey and Irma), and the urge passes. The humbling realization is that I am incredibly fortunate and content with what I have, so I will donate what I can to help those in need.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Sep 12, 2017)

I started to get addicted, all of a sudden I had about 15 lights and started to see that I still wanted more and more. I was reading at the time a book of quotes by Eric Hoffer(very interesting author), and one of his quotes says: We never have enough of the things we don't need to be happy. This opened my eyes in a way, so I gave a few light away to people who needed one, and kept my 2 Varapower (2000 and turbo2) my 3 Malkoff's and 2 HDS, plus my tiny monster 26 and a Klarus RS30 that I like because it's flat and fits nicely in my back pocket. I like to look at the classifieds here in cpf, but rarely buy. Not long ago I got a Elzetta alpha for 57.00 and it's cool, even if rechargeable's don't work good in it and I have to use primary's. 

The good thing about this hobby is that since I have a bunch of lights I take my dog for a 1 hr. walk every night so my wife does not ask why I have all the flashlights for.


----------



## VE3RADIO (Sep 14, 2017)

Want to talk about addiction? So I am a hobby guy for sure.. and one night at a meetup with friends for another expensive hobby one of the members brought along a Niwalker FA09 and once I saw it I knew I had to get one.. and the addiction began.. 

So a month later.. I have now bought over $1000 bux in lights..

- Niwalker FA09
- Thrunite TN30 (2016)
- Thrunite TN35
- Thrunite TN4A HI
- Thrunite TN4A XP
- Thrunite TN42
- Atactical A1
- Atactical A1S
- Nitecore TIP
- Nitecore Tube

In addition I have bought no less than 4 other Thrunite TN4A for friends and family who I thought should have one.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 15, 2017)

degarb said:


> It has been famously asked, "if a tree falls in a forest, does it make a sound?"



I actually learned the answer to this question.

If a tree falls in the forest, when it smacks into the ground, it causes the molecules in the air to vibrate away from the point of origin. When those vibrating air molecules reach our ear, the sensations are converted in our brain to what we construe to be "sound." The air molecules will vibrate whether we are there or not; however, the subjective perception of "sound" requires a listener to experience it. If there is a being to perceive the translation of vibrating air into a sensory event, then there is "sound"; otherwise, it is simply the vibration of air molecules.


----------



## degarb (Sep 16, 2017)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I actually learned the answer to this question.
> 
> If a tree falls in the forest, when it smacks into the ground, it causes the molecules in the air to vibrate away from the point of origin. When those vibrating air molecules reach our ear, the sensations are converted in our brain to what we construe to be "sound." The air molecules will vibrate whether we are there or not; however, the subjective perception of "sound" requires a listener to experience it. If there is a being to perceive the translation of vibrating air into a sensory event, then there is "sound"; otherwise, it is simply the vibration of air molecules.



Correct. Now, I await you photon/sight version of this "sound phenomena". I will leave it up to you. 

Unlike sound, there are many levels of sight, as there are different cells in the eye with different functions. Also, we often don't see what we are looking straight upon: so it that object really "illuminated" or just "irradiated"?


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 16, 2017)

Why would you want to fight it? Just give in to temptation.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2017)

So how many lights have people bought since this thread started


----------



## kalel332 (Sep 17, 2017)

WHY? There's no need to.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 21, 2017)

ven said:


> So how many lights have people bought since this thread started



None here.
I'm interested in a successor to the Armytek Predator Pro XB-H though, side switch and 2x 18650 tube would be nice.


----------



## ven (Sep 21, 2017)

Been using the old predator v2.5 pro warm quite a bit recently eh4, great light!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 21, 2017)

Sweet shop theory, buy so many flashlights that you sicken yourself and your cured, don't worry about all the dept you will be in though.

John.


----------



## evanrocks (Sep 21, 2017)

I mostly use my nicer lights on a rifle or pistol and want good output for those, so waiting every 2 years or so usually brings about something worthwhile to upgrade to. I also try to offload lights that sit around and still have some value in them. It's difficult to keep electronics past a certain period where their functional value is too little.

If my kids partially destroy a switch boot or something, then I'll keep it around for them :laughing:


----------



## mickb (Sep 22, 2017)

I only have 4 lights, an allround duty/rifle light, and a decent headlamp. And a backup of each. This pretty much describes the breakdown of all my equipment. However I can tend to sell my old stuff too quickly if I find something better. Something better defined as trying to find the 'Ak-47' of an item type. That is a perfect combination of moderate power/functionality/durability that becomes timeless in its effectiveness. I also find if you apply items you love to a technical hobby or active pursuit(say like cycling with your lights, or hiking or game spotting) it keeps things in perspective. Your brain chemistry relegates the item to being just the tool, not the goal.


----------



## Slumber (Sep 23, 2017)

mickb said:


> I also find if you apply items you love to a technical hobby or active pursuit(say like cycling with your lights, or hiking or game spotting) it keeps things in perspective. Your brain chemistry relegates the item to being just the tool, not the goal.



Really great tip! I don't WANT a collection of lights, but I end with one anyway. I'd rather look at it and see a tool, and I mostly do, but I have a habit of wanting to double up on good stuff.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 23, 2017)

Lights being tools doesn't really help, as I am always trying to find the best most efficient tool for the job. This includes lights, so I have ended up with a lot of tools and lights. This does have a positive side, when my kids move out, as my son just did, I can supply them with a set of tools and some nice lights.


----------



## degarb (Sep 24, 2017)

Taz80 said:


> Lights being tools doesn't really help, as I am always trying to find the best most efficient tool for the job. This includes lights, so I have ended up with a lot of tools and lights. This does have a positive side, when my kids move out, as my son just did, I can supply them with a set of tools and some nice lights.



Stop buying lights that "mostly" do the job. If one spec is weak, don't buy-as most the money is wasted on lighting we want to love but cannot. Figuring out the specs takes years of research, field testing, lux meters, eye exams, and money buying subpar lights. 

I am telling you, don't buy any light with sub par, led efficiency, subpar driver efficiency, sub par heat sink, sub par battery configuration, sub par ar glass, sub par reflector/columumnation, subpar runtime level, or optimized for higher drive level than needed, don't buy that too heavy light. People get hung up on cri, tire proof, and water tight. Most post 2014 lights render color fine, and Kelvin matters more than cri. You can always water proof your own lights. I don't run over my lights with car any more than my cell phone. Well, I did back up over a laptop in 1995, had one phone ran over in 2003, but never a headlamp or flashlight. Used for tasks, you don't need same parameters as jogging, edc, extreme sports. Biking, may need a third or quarter runtime of task. Painting, 4 to 10- even 40- times more lux than carpenter (closer to biking at high speed). Navigating dark room , a quarter lux. All people over age 40 need more light to see details up close, so buyers in their late 30s beware. 

To recap, stop buying subpar lights, of any price-high or low. Light makers need to stop and design task specific lighting! They need to list the lamp level lpw, not the lumen output which is the, "Wow, I am really stupid! Impressed now?" factor. (Unfortunately, usually, there is, sadly, a correlation between the max lumen number and led bin used the light.) 

Defining the specifications, cost the most. So, is it an addiction or a quest done poorly?


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Oct 4, 2017)

get a new addiction like knives or cameras or something!!!


----------



## arKmm (Oct 6, 2017)

I only allow myself to buy something if there is a good business case or need for it. As such, I have limited myself and now have a torch for each role I need. Therefore if I'm getting a new one, then an old one will move on.

Bedstand Light: Maglite 4D with XPG-2 Drop-In
Garage Light (where I work on the motorbike): Maglite ML300L 2D
Car Light (kept in the boot all year round): Maglite 4D with XPG-2 Drop-In
Duty-Belt Torch (LEO): Surefire 6Pvn Quad XPL
Duty-Bag Torch (LEO): Custom Maglite ML300L 3D with XHP50 and custom driver running on 26650s
EDC Torch: A button keyring light. Yep, that simple!

And that's everything. Nothing new unless it replaces one of those. I am considering getting a better quality EDC but as yet haven't settled on one, and I'm looking to replace my Duty-Bag torch because I'm forever scared that someone will steal the Maglite or I'll lose it!


----------

